# Happy Winter Solstice 2011



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have a Scary Solstice! Happy Winter to all!

It's a warm 60 degrees at 9pm here. It sure isn't feeling like Winter here yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And the same to you Spooky and everyone. Are there any pagan rituals I need to be doing for this? Most likely I'm already doing them, but...............


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Well it is a bit chilly to be dancing around nekkid outside.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Well it is a bit chilly to be dancing around nekkid outside.


Yep, did that already anyway. Anything else?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Drop a... I mean light a Yule log.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy Solstice! and here's one fer Spooky (not mine):


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's awesome tree Hazel.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> Happy Solstice! and here's one fer Spooky (not mine):


LOL, I want that tree!


----------

